# S P C Batteries



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

I know everyone has there own idea what is the best batteries out there.

Has anyone used SPC 3300 NIHM batteries and what do you think of them?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Haven't run any of them myself (will be soon) but run against them all the time and they are as good as anything out there for a good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I have run the SPC 3300 and turned just as fast lap times with them, as i do with SMC 35 amp 1.174 cells no complaints from me.


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I own one pack of SPC cells I had purchased for the Indoor Roar oval nats. The pack ran awesome. It still does months later. The #s are real and they run well on the track.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

My son has been running SPC stuff for over a year now, Toms stuff is for real I actually told him he is the most honest person I ever ran accross in the rc business give his cells a shot you wont regret it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

kaug said:


> I know everyone has there own idea what is the best batteries out there.
> 
> Has anyone used SPC 3300 NIHM batteries and what do you think of them?


I've used them a number of times and I've had my best race results ever. Give them a try. Tom's great to work with. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Thank you for the positive support!

Tom Himes
SPC


----------



## merich401 (Nov 14, 2002)

SPC packs are very true numbers, The had enough voltgage to push my car to the A main at this years paved oval nats. 

Matt


----------

